# Don Valley brickworks



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Went down to the ponds with some fish food to see what would come up from the bottom since all you can see are lame goldfish... I was surprised.

TOONNES of sunfish, a few 1 foot + koi, some very very pretty 1 foot + catfish which were coming up in large groups and grabbig pellets at the surface

I also saw a red slider and a map turtle and what may have been a painted turtle of some sort but I can't say for sure.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Where is this Pablo? Part of the Don Valley trail?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If you take the Bayview Extension south from Pottery rd its the first right (only right) before the DVP exit. dilapidated buildings. Ponds are @ the back.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i love that place.. i used to play there when it was just plain bricks in the ground. 

if you want a nice walk, you can also enter the ravine on moore st. across from the mount pleasent cemetary...about an hour or half hour walk.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ah... thanks... may have to take a walk down there one of these nice fall days...


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Is there anywhere to park there Pablo or did you walk from Bloor and/or somewhere in rosedale?


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Ignore my last post, I just did a google maps hybrid and I figured it out. So is it not fenced off, or is it a derelict part of the brickworks.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You can pull into the parking lot off Bayview just north of the bloor st bridge.

no no fences they actually made a park. theres like native plants little trails etc and theres these ponds with some lilly pads and stuff and theyre interconnected and there are quite a number of (obviously stocked by humans) fish and turtles but it seems to be working. the fish are doing ok. especially the bigger ones like the cats they were wicked cool. they take a looooong time to come up. i was throwing little pinches of veggie pellets at the water for a good 20 minutes...


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's what he's talkin about. There's a large car park at the front right as you come off the Bayview extension.










Longear Sunfish





































It's very nice down there and you can just walk in.

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwww martin your pictures are so much better than mine 

I got some really bad video the other day... I go down with a little bit of fish food to see what comes up every now and then..

I got some sunfish on video and some catfish but neither came out well..

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=100_6280.flv
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/111olbap/?action=view&current=100_6276.flv

Sorry about the commentary


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe I havent seen that species because the sunfish Ive seen down there look sort of blue..

And Ive been 3 feet from them dangling off the walkway to get a picture


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I was there yesterday, it was scorching hot but really nice. We were the only people there for most of the time, which was shocking for anywhere in Toronto, but also really nice. Thanks for the inspiration guys, next time I will not forget the camera.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Dont forget the fish food either! Works like a charm!

Maybe we should meet down there a couple of us one afternoon.. whoever can come. Bring some food (fish food I mean... or you can bring a sandwich too if it makes you happy )


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds like a great idea pablo...  lemmie know when you wanna do that before it gets too cold.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

How bout right now! Everyone grab a jacket and a flashlight  

No seriously though what about next weekend during the day? Maybe on a Sunday?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pablo said:


> How bout right now! Everyone grab a jacket and a flashlight
> 
> No seriously though what about next weekend during the day? Maybe on a Sunday?


So the 8th okay? ^^ I think i am okay for that...


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I think Pablo meant Sunday the 2nd right? The 8th is a Saturday. 
On Saturday they hold a farmer's market there and sort of charge admission (donation) for parking. It's free any other day, plus on a Saturday the quarry is likely busier.

I would like to go down there with you guys but my Sister and nephew arrive for two weeks on the 8th so I'm busy with them after that.

I've got half a large packet of old Cichlid Gold to feed fishies with  

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOp! Duh me.. ^^

Anytime on the weekends is really okay for me.. :3 I've got plans on the 1st.. and the 15th.. other than that..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

sooo 2nd then?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pablo said:


> sooo 2nd then?


Yup! good with me... OKay martin?

Around 6?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm down like a clown (fish)


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

That's a good time for me. am or pm  ?

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> That's a good time for me. am or pm  ?
> 
> Martin.


LOL either works for me.. just depends on when pablo can get outta bed ^^


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

if you wouldn't mind some company would love to join you all


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> LOL either works for me.. just depends on when pablo can get outta bed ^^


I'm not putting money on it 

Ross, of course....more the merrier.

And Pablo.....Dr. Momfish says she'll probably come down too. She likes it there and thought feeding fishies would be fun.

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> LOL either works for me.. just depends on when pablo can get outta bed ^^


_what?_

I didn't hear you










I was sleeping


----------

